# Maglite Tailcap Stuck



## HLL (Oct 15, 2010)

This is my first post... :wave:

I have an old non C serial number 3C maglite.

The batteries have leaked and got into the tailcap threads and now the tailcap won't budge. 

Any ideas how to get the tailcap off. I have wrapped the tailcap in rubber bands to increase grip, chilled the tailcap, heated the body with a gas stove. applied wd-40. Nothing works. 

Help...


----------



## n4zov (Oct 15, 2010)

Even if you get the tailcap off you may find the batteries are even more difficult to remove and the damage done to the light may make it salvageable. Personally I would just toss the light and buy a new one. Thankfully Mags are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## mrartillery (Oct 15, 2010)

n4zov said:


> Personally I would just toss the light and buy a new one.



+1, You have to remember to never leave alkilines unattended that long.


----------



## HLL (Oct 15, 2010)

:mecry:

I have managed to save my 2AA and AAA mags. 

After I have access I screw in a long screw and pull the battery out like a wine cork. 

Just need to get the tailcap off...


----------



## march.brown (Oct 15, 2010)

HLL said:


> :mecry:
> 
> I have managed to save my 2AA and AAA mags.
> 
> ...


 You actually mean that you've committed this atrocity before ?

Leaving batteries in , unchecked for years ?

Well , just don't buy any expensive torches ... Buy expensive batteries instead.
.


----------



## flatline (Oct 15, 2010)

HLL said:


> This is my first post... :wave:
> 
> I have an old non C serial number 3C maglite.
> 
> ...



Send the light to MagLight and they'll fix it or replace it for free (free to you, they'll bill the battery company...at least if it's a company they have an agreement with).

We got 4 Maglites replaced that way a year or so ago.

--flatline


----------



## HLL (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't think it's worth it to send it off by mail to get it fixed. With the leaked batteries inside it is quite heavy. The postal charges plus the cost of repair could almost by me a new light already..

I will try to get it off with a oil filter wrench. Will go look for one. Hope it grips something with a small diameter like the "C" size cap.


----------



## parnell (Oct 15, 2010)

Have you tried strap wrenches? You can usually get them pretty cheap.


----------



## bobo383 (Oct 16, 2010)

I used Channellocks and a pipe vise. I wrapped the light in electrical tape, real tight for several rounds in the "untighten" directions to keep from having to dig into the aluminum. It worked and didn't leave a scratch. Removed the sticky tape residue with lacquer thinner.

I drove the batteries out a wooden hammer handle and a 3-lb cross-peen hammer, and cleaned out the inside junk with a 60-grit sander belt attached to a brass bar that fit in the end of my cordless drill. That's the worst part, the dust is extremely irritating and must make some kind of high pH corrosive when it gets in your nose.

The inside of the tube is pitted but it doesn't show. It wasn't worth the trouble but I'd probably do it again.


----------



## HLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tips 

Will try.


----------



## Billy Ram (Oct 16, 2010)

Screw the reflector head off and throw the rest away. When they leak bad enough to lock the tail cap the rest of the light is ruined.
Billy


----------



## WDG (Oct 17, 2010)

That's how I lost my 4D Mag. Tried a pipe wrench, but mostly just crushed the tube & scarred the aluminum.


----------



## Kraid (Oct 17, 2010)

I had the same thing happen a couple months ago to my terralux/aspheric Mag. I just took it as an opportunity to pick up a Fenix TK30.


----------



## rangedog (Oct 17, 2010)

This will sound a bit simplistic but often a very sharp series of taps around a locked thread will be enough to "break" it open.:twothumbs


----------



## tacticaltony (Mar 28, 2012)

Desperately need help taking off a stuck tailcap for my 2C maglite. I've had it for about 7 years or so. Way before I appreciated flashlights. I dont even remember if I have battery's in the light. The reflector it lightly eroded. But I don't want to give up on this light. It's like finding an old old friend. Amy more tips tricks or advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## entercpf (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry but you gotta let this one go. If WD40 won't do the trick, then nothing will. And even if you manage to pry it open, the threads are gone.

I managed to save mine in the nick of time. Cap was half stuck, when I got it open the threads were halfway gone from corrosion.


----------



## tacticaltony (Mar 28, 2012)

What a shame, now I don't know what to do with it. Should I just keep it in my house to pay respects to the og flashlight, and use it as a club. Or send it to maglite. They say if the battery's are of a certaint 3 brands, they will send a new light free of charge...but I don't know what kind of battery's are in it. I tried taking out the lamp assembly, but I forgot it drops out the bottom of the light, which is stuck :thumbsdow


----------



## HotWire (Mar 28, 2012)

I would spray penetrating oil on the light and stand it in the garage (penetrating oil stinks). Do that every day until it comes off. Persistence is the key. Strap wrench, cannon wrench (used in avionics), or tape & pipe wrench should do the trick. The switch may need replacing (if you can get it out).


----------



## tolkaze (Mar 30, 2012)

HotWire has a good answer here, I used an oil bath on mine (forget what it was, but smelled foul, and really light weight) once I used the grips to get it off, the batteries were the next challenge. A day of drilling them out, the switch was next but the screw had seized and I stripped the head. I think I kept the head and the spring, then chucked the rest. Not even the tower was salvageable. I only tried for so long because a 4D in Australia was about $100 (Still is in a lot of stores)


----------



## Lightemitter (Mar 31, 2012)

SURE wish I'd known about that replacement policy.....before I did some drillin' and chiselin' to remove a corroded battery, and mildly-stuck tailcap, from a 5-cell C Maglite.....! Perty sure they were what likely are those 3 recognized battery brands too....! This one is my favorite out-quick-with-the-dog light, so I had to make the effort.... Worked, fortunately, and now sports a multiple-LED emitter...

Will baking soda, or any particular chemical, help to cut the corrosion, to make such a recovery effort easier...???


----------



## NewsWire (Jan 6, 2013)

HLL said:


> This is my first post... :wave:
> 
> I have an old non C serial number 3C maglite.
> 
> ...



*I can’t remove the tailcap from my Mag® flashlight. I have even put pliers on it and tried to twist it off, but it's absolutely frozen or stuck. Is this problem covered by my warranty?

When you cannot remove the tailcap to change the batteries, it almost certainly indicates that the batteries have leaked and sealed everything inside the flashlight. Unfortunately, Mag does not warrant against battery leakage, however, we do have agreements with Duracell, Eveready and Ray-O-Vac. If one of these brands of batteries has leaked in your flashlight, send the flashlight to us and we will repair or replace it at no charge to you. We recommend that you ship the flashlight UPS or Postal Insured for tracking purposes. 

Please send to; Mag Instrument, Inc., Attn; Warranty Dept., 1721 E. Locust St., Ontario, Ca. 91761-7769. 

You pay the freight to us and we pay it going back. Please also include a letter with your name, address, phone number and description of the problem. Don’t forget to indicate what brand of battery is inside if you know. Once we verify it is Duracell, Eveready or Ray-O-Vac, we will send you a new flashlight at no charge. Occasionally we open the flashlight and we find it contains leaking batteries that are not Duracell, Eveready and Ray-O-Vac. In cases of "off-brand" battery leakage, we can replace your flashlight for a charge of -- $12.00 plus your state's sales tax for a ‘C’ or ‘D’ Mag-Lite® flashlight, or $8.00 plus tax for a Mini-Maglite® flashlight. If you are not sure, send the flashlight to us, with the batteries inside, and we will check to determine the brand. If we find that they are "off-brand" batteries, we will contact you and arrange for payment before sending you the replacement flashlight*


----------



## ruf997tt (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, how fortuitous for me this evening. I just found one of my Mini-Mag's tucked away in the back of a drawer sealed up tighter than a drum. Here I am searching for a solution and stumbled across this warranty message from NewsWire. For $8++ I think I'll send it off for replacement.


----------



## uv-jim (Mar 23, 2014)

I had such a similar incident with an old 2-D Mag-Lite. I had emailed Mag-lite explaining I had a frozen tail cap. They gave me their address and I sent it off. It came back fairly quick with a new body and tail cap for no charge, save for the cost of shipping it to them. I just opened that same flashlight a few minutes ago and something leaked onto my hand from it. Jeez, you might think I might have learned?

I just received a ProPolymax 4AA in the mail yesterday. So far it is pleasing except for the battery rattle. I plan on feeding it a diet of Eneloop rechargeable batteries. I have pair of Jr. Luxeon flashlights I have been using for years with Eneloop AAs.

If I can salvage the Mag-Lite, I am going to see if I can find an upgrade path for it. The original incandescent is mighty weak compared to just about everything.

My 1st posting here, seems the editor likes eating every fourth letter.

Jim


----------



## moemoe (Mar 24, 2014)

So I just rescued my 4D, it had the same problem, was sitting there for too long without any care, so the batteries had more than enough time to do their evil work.I had to hammer the battery out, gladly the switch/socket top plastic part survived the forces.And this is how it looks on the inside, after third cleaning: https://plus.google.com/photos/104891266768880083812/albums/5994074996030936993


----------



## flatline (Apr 6, 2014)

uv-jim said:


> I had such a similar incident with an old 2-D Mag-Lite. I had emailed Mag-lite explaining I had a frozen tail cap. They gave me their address and I sent it off. It came back fairly quick with a new body and tail cap for no charge, save for the cost of shipping it to them. I just opened that same flashlight a few minutes ago and something leaked onto my hand from it. Jeez, you might think I might have learned?
> 
> I just received a ProPolymax 4AA in the mail yesterday. So far it is pleasing except for the battery rattle. I plan on feeding it a diet of Eneloop rechargeable batteries. I have pair of Jr. Luxeon flashlights I have been using for years with Eneloop AAs.
> 
> ...



I find that the Dorcy drop-in LED bulbs are a cheap and effective way to upgrade Maglites. There are much better upgrades, but they all cost as much as a new light...

--flatline


----------

